# Fishing below foster dam



## shorebound1 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll be fishing below Foster dam Thursday and Friday. IF you see me say high and introduce yourself. I'll be in a Lowe Roughneck 1960 with a 90hp Honda on the back. Be glad to meet some of you guys. Hope the sauger are ready because I sure am.:woot:


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

shorebound1 said:


> I'll be fishing below Foster dam Thursday and Friday. IF you see me say high and introduce yourself. I'll be in a Lowe Roughneck 1960 with a 90hp Honda on the back. Be glad to meet some of you guys. Hope the sauger are ready because I sure am.:woot:


Fishin has been dry as a popcorn fart at the dam. I live 20 minutes away from the Foster ramp and haven't heard anything good lately. I'd love to go but I'm busy deer huntin this week. My son lives in Kelat, just north of you. It is a long drive for you to Meldahl, so I hope you find the fish! What time are you going? I might get a wild hair and join you. I've got an old Tracker with a 90 merc. and OGF stickers on it. If you ever see a short, fat, ugly,bearded troll drivin such a rig, stop and say high!


----------



## shorebound1 (Oct 21, 2010)

We should be at the dam by 7:30-8:00 a.m.


----------

